# Brrrrrrrrr in the high rockies



## ski stef (Dec 5, 2013)

-15 was the temp this morning before windchill.  My dog couldn't even be outside for more than 3 minutes.  I have a 2 hour ski break today that I might be passing on... frostbite status it seems, although the snow has been good.  This cold weather spell is supposed to last through the weekend!  Sucks when it's that cold outside and it's a gorgeous bluebird day.


----------



## fbrissette (Dec 5, 2013)

I thought being out West made you soft, but then I realized you were likely talking Farenheits and not Celcius.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2013)

Sorry about the cold I have friends snow boarding at Key Stone this week and are loving it.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 5, 2013)

- 14 F at Snowbird and Alta this morning.


----------



## Nick (Dec 5, 2013)

There is a thread somewhere that says when is is too cold to ski. I think there were some videos there of people skiing in like -30.


----------



## Nick (Dec 5, 2013)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/2590-WHEN-IS-IT-TOO-COLD-TO-SKI


----------



## dlague (Dec 5, 2013)

Ski Stef said:


> -15 was the temp this morning before windchill.  My dog couldn't even be outside for more than 3 minutes.  I have a 2 hour ski break today that I might be passing on... frostbite status it seems, although the snow has been good.  This cold weather spell is supposed to last through the weekend!  Sucks when it's that cold outside and it's a gorgeous bluebird day.



Just bundle up and enjoy!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 5, 2013)

Yea it's cold


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm thinking of hitting the slopes tomorrow, it's been a while since I've skied below -10 though. Hopefully a base layer, turtle neck, sweatshirt, winter coat, hand and toe warmers with being active will be enough.

I actually prefer the weather being from about -5 to 10. Really thins out the crowds and lifelines


----------

